

Simple web application for team management - lauriswtf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zY3k71tILk&feature=youtu.be

======
niutech
There are already open source alternatives: eXo Platform, Liferay. Why should
we pay for this?

~~~
lauriswtf
Hiburo is very simple and friendly, the opposite of "social-collaboration
software designed for enterprises". It is suited for small teams - our usual
customers are groups of 2-10 users.

You don't need to worry about setup, hosting and maintenance - it just works.
That's why so many cloud based solutions exist nowadays.

~~~
niutech
Thanks for the info!

